# Jacksonville, FL - A296068 B&T M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

City of Jacksonville AS, FL 904-387-8924

#A296068 Blk/tan male, came in 12/29








[/img]


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Pretty boy who likes to swim!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Is that an injury to his paw?







I thought it might just be on the seam, but it looks like prints on the floor behind him. Poor boy.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsIs that an injury to his paw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried lightening the picture for a better look at him. To me it looks like it could be paint peeling on the floor and a handsome boy whose been swimming in mud. Hard to tell though.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought it was just mud.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

front right paw looks injured to me.

do you have a petfinder link?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news?


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Tip of the ear appears to be missing as well.... Amazing what you can read from a simple picture...

maybe a fighter or a victim of a fight?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Is he still listed? any news?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump


----------

